# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Как возбудить мужчину?

## Irina

*Способы возбуждения мужчин - не тайна для женщин, но их нужно умело преподносить, дабы добиться не простого возбуждения, а всепоглощающей страсти*.

Бесспорно, мужское желание намного легче воспламенить, чем женское, но чтобы его страсть не оказалась мимолётной вспышкой, а превратилась в непрерывный, яркий фейерверк вожделения, возбудитель должен быть не просто обольстительным лепестком, а жгучим целостным цветком. Для всеобщего властвования мыслями и воображением мужчины, красивый и грациозный женский образ необходимо окутать шлейфом вспомогательных возбуждающих моментов, которые дополнят общую картину и не только сделают своё дело, но и оставят в памяти мужчины глубокий эротический зигзаг воспоминаний.

*Возбуждающий шлейф*

*Женская инициатива.* Как во время флирта, так и в сексе, инициатива, исходящая от дамы - заводит мужчин. Они настраиваются на ту же волну, когда их открыто хотят.

*Спонтанность*. Большинство мужчин возбуждаются от мысли о спонтанном сексе. Не обязательно случайная партнёрша, но неожиданный, незапланированный секс.

*Контрасты.* Буквальное чередование льда и пламени действует возбуждающе на рецепторы кожи так же, как и смена поведения партнёрши - на мозги. Не зря же своей бурностью славится секс во имя перемирия после ссор. А мороженое на разгорячённом теле - учащает пульсацию всего, что может пульсировать у мужчины.

*Женское желание.* Ничто так не заводит мужчину, как женское желание. Холодные, пускай даже и красивые женщины - не возбуждают их. Мужчины знают, что залог страстной и интенсивной любовной игры - это возбуждённая женщина, которая не будет вести себя как мраморное бревно.

*Родственное чувство юмора.* Это не шутка. Мужчинам очень льстит, если женщины искренне смеются с их попыток шутить. Это настолько тешит их самолюбие, что в букете с другими возбудителями создаёт нужный настрой.

*Шёпот*. Тембр голоса действительно имеет способность влиять на противоположный пол. Мужчин вообще завораживает грудной мурлыкающий женский голос, а реплика, сказанная ему на ушко, в полумраке прижавшись грудью к его торсу, вообще не даст мужчине шансов устоять. Причём эффект не зависит от смысла фразы, и действует даже если смысл и рядом не стоял.

*Трение.* Безотказный возбудитель. Чаще всего применяется во время танцев или протискивания в ограниченном пространстве между мужчиной и чем-нибудь. Лучше, чтобы мужчина стоял лицом "гордости" к трущемуся возбудителю.

*Неприкосновенность.* Мужчин заводит, когда видеть - видно, но потрогать нельзя. Инициируйте иногда игры, с правилом неприкосновенности к своему телу во время действия. Если будет жульничать - свяжите, это будет ещё лучше.

*Запах*... секса. Знаете, почему к женщинам, которые ведут активную сексуальную жизнь, мужчины так и липнут? Потому, что во время секса у женщин выделяется некий фермент, который улавливается противоположным полом на тонком "ультранюховом" уровне. Это что-то сродни флюидов и они убойные для мужчин.

*Кошачесть*. Пластика и гибкость женского тела, и мягкость её походки завораживающе действуют на самцов.

*Публичность.* Публичные, тонкие неоднозначные намёки и жесты учащают сердцебиение. Работает эффект напряжения за счёт возможности разоблачения тайного эротизма ситуации.

*Антураж.* Обстановка может натолкнуть на раздумья об этом... Игра света и стиля настраивают на определённую волну.

*Запретный плод.* Он не столько сладок, сколько приторно-тёрпкий и заводит своей "табуйованностью".

*Полуобнажённость* часто более эротична, чем полная оголённость. Позволяет разыграться фантазии, а рукам - заняться делом и оголить тело окончательно.

*Раскованные двусмысленные шутки.* Любая раскованность (не путать с вульгарностью!) повышает интерес к особе. Особенно если особь ещё и шутит "метко" не краснея.

*Мелкие возбуждающие детали:*

Небрежно расстёгнутая пуговица на рубашке, приоткрывающая вид на самую интересную выпуклость женского тела.

Татуировка, часть которой скрывается под одеждой и при ходьбе мелькает, заставляя мужское воображение додумывать продолжение картинки тем самым, проникая "рентгеновским" глазом в самые сокровенные части тела обладательницы тату.

Голое тело, обрамлённое аксессуарами и украшениями. Длинные бусы, пояса, сапоги... всё это не обязательно снимать, ложась в постель не для сна.

Случайные бытовые обнажения, например, эротично выглядывающая часть ванильного женского тела из-под одеяла во время сна. И если вы спите обнажённой, то самые вожделённые части вашей мозаики могут быть застигнутыми врасплох мужским прицелом.
Подводные камни

Большинству женщин хорошо известно, что и как нужно делать, чтобы держать мужское возбуждение в тонусе. Большой проблемой нашего века является то, что мы много чего знаем, но ничего не делаем. А что мешает применить на практике эти, казалось бы, совсем не замысловатые трюки? Есть две причины, вытекающие из одной. Это страх показаться смешной или вульгарной.

Риск первого из страхов ликвидируется подходом к делу. Если не относиться к этому слишком серьезно и не привязываться к его реакции, а постараться насладиться самим процессом, то всё покажется проще, чем казалось. Расслабьтесь и проникнитесь игрой. А потом не сможете остановиться, настолько войдёте в роль. А по поводу вульгарности, то тут вообще не стоит особо волноваться.

Главное не слишком гримасничать и не быть чересчур настырной. А всё остальное мужчина воспримет, как часть вашего образа - как игру. Главное, чтобы вы сами нашли для себя грань комфортности образа и не рвались сделать всё в точности как в сценарии фильма о роковой соблазнительнице. Вы индивидуальность и для хорошего эффекта должны дать некую свободу актрисе в себе и позволить импровизировать. Главное попробовать. Мужчина оценит, уж поверьте.
Перейти на страницу сообщения

----------

